# Venison Neck Roast



## link (Feb 5, 2017)

Venison Neck Roast done in my MES 30" at 225° with Hickory chips. Simple rub of kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, torbinado sugar, paprika, dry mustard. Came out fantastic at an internal temp of 125° let it rest and then sliced it up. Sides are mushrooms (flavored with JD), roasted red skins, and roasted cauliflower. Nice meal for me and the wife.













20170205_144157_1486337776147_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 5, 2017


















20170205_174325_1486337774543_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 5, 2017


















20170205_174558(0)_1486337773481_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 5, 2017


















20170205_174657_1486337771737_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Feb 5, 2017






Thanks for looking 

Link


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks good, How did the roast end up, My friends mom is the only one I have known able to make one taste good and be tender. I have not had a lot of luck. Gave up and now we burger it.


----------



## link (Feb 5, 2017)

I always get the roasts. If you smoke them slowly they come out great. Sometimes they are a little chewy on the outside but the inside is nice and tender. I do hem at 220 to 225 untitled 120 degrees inside temp. 

Link


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks great.

I think I am missing something thou.

The "necks" on deer here aren't that big and have bones in them.  

Is this not the actual neck?


----------



## link (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, the butcher I use bones them out and wraps them in a net. It was a decent size deer.


----------



## okie362 (Feb 5, 2017)

Neck rost is a very nice cut that is all to often overlooked.  I think people get blinded by the backstrap when they start cutting in that area.


----------



## scubohuntr (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks good. If neck didn't make such incredible chili, I'd be tempted to try it next time I have a deer to butcher. Point!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 6, 2017)

Cool, Thx, for the info link....


----------



## tallbm (Feb 6, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I think I am missing something thou.
> 
> ...


Same here in TX.  With our hotter climate our deer don't get big in the body/neck like those in cold/colder climates.  I take a number of does and spikes each year and I'm lucky if I get over 95 pounds live weight on 4 year animals.


----------



## link (Feb 7, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Same here in TX.  With our hotter climate our deer don't get big in the body/neck like those in cold/colder climates.  I take a number of does and spikes each year and I'm lucky if I get over 95 pounds live weight on 4 year animals.


This was a small Spike at about 130 pounds. This one was so afraid of my hunting skills that it sacrificed itself for the good of the others. I was walking out to my tree stand and it was dead on the path I walk in on about 30 feet from my tree stand.

It was really cold that night morning so it saved me having to sit out there all morning.

Link


----------



## tallbm (Feb 7, 2017)

link said:


> This was a small Spike at about 130 pounds. This one was so afraid of my hunting skills that it sacrificed itself for the good of the others. I was walking out to my tree stand and it was dead on the path I walk in on about 30 feet from my tree stand.
> 
> It was really cold that night morning so it saved me having to sit out there all morning.
> 
> Link


Hahahah it's awesome when they make it easy.  I had a doe this past year run and die right on the road to the stand.  We drove up and threw her in the back.  Done!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 10, 2017)

L, That is a great looking smoke ! I used to do neck roasts and now burger them but maybe I should reconsider?


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 10, 2017)

That is a nice roast. Looks delicious.


----------



## loggie (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful


----------

